# Squats causing shoulder pain



## fUnc17 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi all, this is my first post so bear with me. I've been on my new routine for about 1.5 months and everything has been going great until I get to legs. My legs are fine it's just that when I squat my left shoulder absolutely kills. I'm positive I have proper technique, but everytime I do it my shoulder hurts alot.

Subsequently, whatever I do in the gym during the days following legs, I am in pain and am held back by it. I've never ever had shoulder problems before, infact I've never been seriously or even moderately injured in my life. Never broke a bone.

I researched for a little bit and found that it may be a rotator cuff injury. I'm going to my chiropractor on Thursday since I'm away at college and I'm going home for thanksgiving this week. I'm not sure what he's going to be able to do, but we'll see.

Also, do you think I should stop lifting until my shoulder is better?

What's your guys/gals input/advice?

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think you should stop doing any exercises that are causing you to feel pain in your shoulder.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2004)

Holding the bar back there can be rough on the shoulders. I think there is only one full power lifter benching in the 800s, shoulder problems bog down the rest.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah, sounds like you have a problem with external shoulder rotation.  maybe labrum.  could be anything.  need to go get an MRI and see what is up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 16, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I think you should stop doing any exercises that are causing you to feel pain in your shoulder.


The thing is, although squatting may be the source of the problem, my shoulder still hurts when I do other excersises such as flyes and incline bench press'. I'm not sure if I just stop doing squats that the pain is going to go away.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 16, 2004)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> The thing is, although squatting may be the source of the problem, my shoulder still hurts when I do other excersises such as flyes and incline bench press'. I'm not sure if I just stop doing squats that the pain is going to go away.


Could be a problem with your back.. When your Chiropractor takes the X-rays of your back, check the thoracic area. I have the same problem when doing overhead presses or inclines, even 
flyes, I get a burn in my left shoulder and it screws up the rest of my workout.. I've learned to work around it. I stay away from those exercises.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 16, 2004)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Could be a problem with your back.. When your Chiropractor takes the X-rays of your back, check the thoracic area. I have the same problem when doing overhead presses or inclines, even
> flyes, I get a burn in my left shoulder and it screws up the rest of my workout.. I've learned to work around it. I stay away from those exercises.


Thanks spike, I appreciate it.

Just one question. What do you do as substitutes for those excersises?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Nov 16, 2004)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Thanks spike, I appreciate it.
> 
> Just one question. What do you do as substitutes for those excersises?


Because my back is screwed up.. For legs I do leg extension, leg curl, leg presses.. For chest I do dips, decline press on a slight decline, for shoulders I do side laterals and rear laterals on a pec deck. I'm not happy with this but It's either this or nothing..


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 16, 2004)

I know what your talking about.  I, too, had shoulder pain a year ago when i first started squating.  You almost have to develop like a muscle calous, or mind over pain mentality.  I just kept doing it, and the pain went away after a while.   They hurt, but lifting heavy weights isnt supposed to be easy...


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks all. I looked up some rotator cuff excercises and have begun rehab. My shoulder feels better already. I'm pumped to finally get rid of this pain so I can lift effectively.


----------



## hawk05 (Nov 18, 2004)

I had shoulder surgery for chronic dislocation...wasted over a year between my four FULL dislocations, the 6 weeks in between each of them that you can't move your arm, and eventually surgery and another 8 weeks in a sling.  It sucks big time.  

 For the first year I was back in the gym after my surgery, I did shoulder/rotator cuff exercises at least 2-3 times every week, didn't bench for 2 years, and am still being very careful after almost four years since my surgery.  Trust me, you don't want to go through any of that kind of shit, its almost impossible to make gains.

 Stick with the rotator cuff exercises even when you feel its back at 100%, because when you least expect it that shoulder injury will come back again.  Good luck.


----------

